# لغات البرمجة



## eng_eslam (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ياخوانى نريد توضيح الارتباط بين البرمجة ومواضيع الهندسة الصناعية :79:


----------



## صناعي1 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

البرمجة مهمة جدا للمهندس الصناعي كونها تساعد في تطبيق كثير من الأدوات و المهارات التي تتعلمها ففي موضوع الجدولة مثلا تكون البرمجة ضرورية جدا
كما ان بحوث العمليات قد تضطرك لكتابة بعض البرامج. طبعا هذا يعود لطبيعة عملك. أما اذا كنت طالبا فلا تترد في تعلم البرمجة، و كذلك المهارات المتقدمة في برنامج اكسل


----------



## samehnour (6 سبتمبر 2006)

هذه نقطة جيدة. فعلا البرمجة البسيطة تساعد المهندس الصناعي في احيان كثيرة على اداء عمله بشكل أفضل. من اللغات السهلة والمتوفرة: فيجوال بيسك Visual Basic حيث انه يمكن تشغيله مع إكسل وهذا يساعد في تطوير استخدام Solver أو بناء بعض البرامج التي تبحث بطرق تقريبية Heurisitcs


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

موضوع مهم نناقشه اخ اسلام  

زيادة على ماسبق:

البرمجة مهمة جدا وليس للمهندس الصناعي فقط بل لكل مهندس وحتى انها تطلب من خريجي الكليات الادبية.......وتدرس الان لطلبتنا في المدارس :85: 

بالنسبة للمهندس الصناعي فليس المطلوب منه هو التعمق الكبير بالبرمجة بل ان يكون قادرا على اعداد برامج بسيطة كما مر علينا ببحوث العمليات او التحليل العددي تساعده بتسهيل عمله دون الحاجة الى اللجوء الى مبرمج او مهندس كمبيوتر لامور بسيطة يكلفه جهدا ومالا


اشكركم:30:


----------



## eng_eslam (12 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك على هذا الرد ولكن لى تعليق بسيط 
اناا طالب فى قسم الهندسة الصناعية الفرقة التانية جامعة الزقازيق(مصر)
ندرس فى جزء البرمجة فقط على مدارالاربع سنوات التخصص كورسات كاملة عن
1/c++
2/الجافا
3/matlab
4/database
ودة كم مش صغيرلذلك كنت اريد ربط المزيد من مواضيع على الاقل التى تساعد فى الهدف الاساسى من القسم 



اسف للتطويل.............


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الصراحة اخي اسلام فاجأتني  
الخطة الدراسية تختلف من جامعة لاخرى اكيد ولكل وجهة نظره 

الحقيقة انا درست لغة واحدة لكن الدكاترة الافاضل كانوا دائما يشجعونا على تعلم المزيد (تعليم ذاتي او دورات) 

اتمنالك كل التوفيق وشد الهمة:15:


----------



## eng_eslam (13 سبتمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكرك على الرد واتمنى ان اكون عضو مفيد فى المنتدى


----------



## أحمد مارفل (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​أنا من رأيى ان لغات البرمجه مهمه للمهندس الصناعى وطبعا كل جامعه بتختلف عن الاخرى فى المناهج الدراسيه وبالنسبه لجامعه الزقازيق ( مصر ) ارى انها تعطى الفرصه للمهندس الصناعى على معرفه نبذه بسيطه للغات البرمجه المهمه حتى يختار الطالب اللغه التى يرى انها سهله بالنسبه له ومن الممكن ان يكون جدير بها ويدرسها دراسه كامله ويتخصص فيها وبالتالى المهندس الصناعى اللى هيتخرج من جامعه الزقازيق هيكون بيعمل برامج صغيرة فى معظم لغات البرمجه اللى تقدر تساعده فى شغله وكمان هيكون متخصص فى لغه باكملها .​شكرااااااااااا​


----------



## ماهر كامل (13 أكتوبر 2006)

اعزائى مهندسى الصناعية الكرام الأجلاء
بصفة عامة جميع المواضيع العلمية وبخاصة الهنسية وبخاصة الخاصة منها الهندسة الصناعية تعتمد على إتخاذ القرار بشرط ان يكون ذلك سريع ودقيق.
عملية اتخاذ القرار بهذه الشروط الهامه جدا تحتاج إلى خبرة عالية جدا وإمكنيات مهوله (بمعنى تكاليف عالية جدا جدا..............................).
هذه الخبرة تتوفر فى شكل قواعد بيانا بس مش اى حاجة انها كمية كبيرة من البيانات وللتعامل معها بطريقة تحقق الشروط السابق ذكرها لابد من وجود البرامج التى تستطيع البحث والحصول على المعلومات الدقيقة من هذه البيانات ولا تتوافر تلك البرامج فى البرامج العامة مثل الإكسل او الماتلاب او .........................الخ فى الحالات الخاصة التى تواجه المهندس بصفة عامة والمهندس الصناعى بصفة خاصة.
والباتالى فإن امكنية عمل برنامج صغير عبارة عن عدة اسطر تستغرق وقت صغير ترى كم يوفر من المال والجهد وفى هذه الحالة يكون ذلك المهندس الذى نفذ هذا البرنامج الصغير هو بمسابة الرئة التى تتنفس بها المنشأة. 
وللتوضيح ياترى عند وجود برنامج مثل هذا فى حالة الكوارث والحروب لتسهيل عمليات الإمداد والنقل ( العمليات الوجستية) يساوى حياة البشر بل يساوى احيانا فى الحروب حياة البلاد و الأمم.

*هيا شباب المواضيع شيقة جدا لنتعلم ونعلم ونذداد ونذيد*


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شكر لك يا اخ ماهر على مشاركتك وننتظر منك مشاركات اكثر


----------



## البحترى (24 مايو 2007)

اود ان تكون هنالك دروس مفصله لكى يستفيد منها الاخوه


----------



## العزيز بالله (1 يونيو 2007)

> ندرس فى جزء البرمجة فقط على مدارالاربع سنوات التخصص كورسات كاملة عن
> 1/c++
> 2/الجافا
> 3/matlab





> الحقيقة انا درست لغة واحدة لكن الدكاترة الافاضل كانوا دائما يشجعونا على تعلم المزيد (تعليم ذاتي او دورات)



أعتقد أنه من الأفضل التركيز علي لغة برمجة واحدة، يطور فيها المهندس الصناعي قدراته علي مدار الوقت بدلا من البدأ من الصفر في كل مرة، خاصة و أن المستوي الذي نتحدث عنه من البرمجة لا يتطلب لغة بعينها.


----------

